

Contact lenses project Images Straight to your Eye - revolttech
http://revolt-tech.com/archives/723

======
younata
So, apparently, these things will be wirelessly powered, likely through the
same antennae that receives the display information.

also given the current state of wireless power, that means a lot of power is
going to be wasted.

As cool as it would be to have an always-on heads up display, I REALLY don't
want that much RF radiation near my brain.

